# Legend test e and boldenone log



## EL VASCULO (Jan 17, 2014)

Hello everyone,

So I've took the plunge and made order for test en250 and bu200 (Eq)  from legend after lurking on a few boards and reading peoples views. This is only my 2nd post now so I don't expect this to hold any weight but I'm gonna cover my experience with this log anyway (not seen much written about legends boldenone so might help someone). 

Bit of background/stats on myself (in no particular order):

*31 yrs old.
*5'9" tall.
*189 lbs
*Have partaken in the use of aas on and off between 2006 and 2010 (d-bol/anadrol/various tests/bold/deca/tren ace&enth
*3 yrs without any lifting due to tendonitis in hands and feet.
*I'm definitely not a serious athlete or a clean eater (just high protein and ,well, high everything else diet when bulking really)( I don't do cutting).
*Supplements: just whey, glutamine and creatine mono.

I'll post more accurate pre-commencement stats and measurements in a few days. I'm in U.K so t/d will be at least couple of weeks (international). Will post gear porn pics upon arrival and pics of my skinny ass b4, during and hopefully of my not so skinny ass at the end.

Bloods might be a problem cos here in the U.K. we have the NHS who are great if your sick or dying but not so helpful to run analysis at request for bodybuilders (my doc would just want to check my prostate lol). I'm working class and definitely cannot afford to go private. 

Oh yeah, my wife doesn't know this time around so gonna have to come up with something good. "It's all natural, honest", "muscle memory eh", or something. I'll think of something. 

Just hope the gears good.

Off we go.


----------



## EL VASCULO (Jan 18, 2014)

Changed me font size. 

Forgot to post cycle details...

Wks 1-10 500mg test en
Wks 1-10 400mg boldenone

5 days after last injection: basic hcg and nolvadex pct...

...that's it.

              Basic stuff I know and not as interesting as the 1200mg of test and 900mg of tren pinned in the f*cking forehead types of geezers but I've been sat on my arse with not a scratch of exercise in 3 years so less is def gonna be more for me I reckon. I'm not even gonna frontload the eq and if I aint getting nothing off it I can just always pin more. The man at legend Anton has give me 2 free enths and a free vial of prop on top of me order so I was thinking of pinning the prop to get me kickstarted along with the enth to know if the gear's good. I've never done this so if anyone knows if this is okay can you let me know? I don't want to send me test levels too high straight off the bat and end up asking to borrow a bra from me wife. 

               Right so I've done bit of browsing and bloods don't seem such a big expense. Funny what you can google. For about ?100 -200 notes (paid online) I can just go to any spire hospital (private franchise) and basically state what I want. I checked out Princes thread on pct and another fellas on getting cheap bloods but was absolutely baffled with the list and what they mean so if anyone can post a list of blood factors to request to show, a) I'm not gonna die and b) the shit's good I'd greatly appreciate it.

          Will post starting pics as soon as my mate comes round with his i-phone (he don't usually photograph me, honest; my cameras smashed). Would just use me missus phone but she still don't know and wouldn't be happy about all this. I still don't know how to explain shrunken nuts to her yet. I'll cross that bridge later. Paying for bloods without her knowing's gonna be hard too but I'll figure something out. 

          Just to cover this before I get asked by a someone; my wife doesn't know about this cos I've turned into, well, even more of a prick than I already am on previous cycles and a sex pest on others (and a combination of the aforementioned). Not on every cycle but enough for her to hate me doin it. I cracked a couple of geezers when we were out on the town one night for pretty much no reason and sometimes we could have it, I'd blow me apples and I'd still have a rock on and begging for it again which just was wearing her out too much. I've developed some mental awareness mechanisms that seem to work from the enhanced thinking skills course the judge ordered me to take after lashing out at the gentlemen in town that night (which I'll always regret) and I've learnt long ago to just masturbate alot when me bird aint up for it. So armed with these new tools she might not mind too much if by about week two onwards she finds me balls are like me one year old sons!

              So yeh, if someone can help me out with what to request the analysis people to test for that would be mustard. Oh yeah and if prop can be run with enth for the first week and a half or so until the enth kicks in (and to see if me gear's as you lot say "bunk" or not) I'd be much obliged. I know it's a bit off topic and I could start a thread or search but it is to do with me log.

Cheers in advance.


----------



## 13bret (Jan 18, 2014)

Most people run bold for 16 weeks, takes long time to kick in. Also stays in system alot longer than 5 days. Do some more research.


----------



## EL VASCULO (Jan 19, 2014)

13bret said:


> Most people run bold for 16 weeks, takes long time to kick in. Also stays in system alot longer than 5 days. Do some more research.



Cheers for the reply. I normally notice a massive increase in appetite, veins popping out everywhere and the ability to jog forever by about wk4 (which I don't get off test alone). Is this the same for you? I know eq stays flowing for just over a couple of weeks in your blood but i found this on the post cycle therapy sticky by prince and thought it would be sound advice ...

...*When to begin PCT

On average, begin PCT approximately 5-10 days after your last injection regardless of longer acting esters. 
* 
...Is this not correct? Is that what you meant by 5 days? I used to run cycles longer than 10 wks in general and I know eq's mild on the system but imo still needs test alongside and I just cant run test for longer than 10 wks until I'm a little more in the swing of things. I've gone in with high doses and long cycles when I first started a few years ago and have promised myself this time I'd go a little more conservative in future. My body, in an individual aspect, has shown good results from eq at 10 wks before, mind you I did frontload first two weeks with 600mg and then drop to 400.  Cheers for the input though mate. 

Anyone know what to ask for concerning bloods and whether I can run prop and enth together at start to see how good this gear's gonna be (dosages or don't do it bro etc)?  Cheers


----------



## D-Lats (Jan 19, 2014)

A log with no pics?


----------



## 13bret (Jan 19, 2014)

Well I stand corrected! That is what I meant by 5 days EQ stays in system two weeks but I would go with what prince recommended also. Good luck w/the cycle and keep us posted on legend gear and gains!

Sent from my A110 using Tapatalk


----------



## EL VASCULO (Jan 20, 2014)

D-Lats said:


> A log with no pics?


Pics to come soon. This whole thing's very cloak and dagger at the minute (missus don't know about me cycling this time). I'll sort something next couple of days in terms of a full body shot or two. You'll see how out of shape I am. I don't expect there's many people on here who just stop doing any exercise for so long so it'll give a good insight as to how much you can gain on a basic cycle from such shriveled looking muscular form.


----------



## EL VASCULO (Jan 20, 2014)

13bret said:


> Good luck w/the cycle and keep us posted on legend gear and gains!
> 
> Cheers mate. Will only cease recording this if the gears shit.!


----------



## EL VASCULO (Jan 23, 2014)

I've just checked my western union account and it says my payment is still ready to be collected (which I made on the 16th). Any reps out there who can help? I can't receive pm's until 10 posts I believe.


----------



## EL VASCULO (Jan 23, 2014)

Bit of a late dispatch.


----------



## EL VASCULO (Jan 23, 2014)

Not complaining just need some help.


----------



## EL VASCULO (Jan 23, 2014)

I know you guys from across the pond got yours quicker than some domestic to you.


----------



## EL VASCULO (Jan 25, 2014)

*pic*

 Managed a quick one with me birds phone on the sly (hernia scars/nicotine patch included). Don't know why I'm bothering anyway; looks like I'm getting no information exchange in what is supposed to be a forum. Still no reply from legend reps after more than 24hrs (despite reading about the attentive nature of their communication ethic(thought it might've just been timezone differences) so I'll probably be fucking this log into the bin by the look of it. Can't understand it really. I've been willing to take in info with a respectful and humble attitude and have been polite. I know they're not scammers; just don't seem to want my business.

Just want to say that after lurking here for a while I thought this was the place for me. A lot of very experienced individuals with a sense of humour. But fuck it eh. I'll just see the lads at me gym and pay through the fucking nose for me gear. Lol, probably end up with legend gear at ?80 of the queens finest per bottle.


----------



## flubber (Jan 25, 2014)

Good luck man. Im sure they will respond. They are new so I doubt they gonna drop the ball this quick.


----------



## EL VASCULO (Jan 25, 2014)

flubber said:


> Good luck man. Im sure they will respond. They are new so I doubt they gonna drop the ball this quick.



Have just heard from em now so hope fully get some joy soon.

Log might be back on if I get a successful t/d then. Now I've had me first period on this board I'll post some more informative pics soon. Does anyone know if it's against any rules to post vids of pinning?


----------



## EL VASCULO (Jan 29, 2014)

Gonna be few weeks due to certain country's postal holiday slow down so this will give me some time to do some priming. Just read sticky on it. Cheers tgb... never looked at this before and now realise the importance. Got one of me mates coming round later with a decent camera and taylors measuring tape for some before shots with measurements (arms/chest/waist/navel/balls etc )lol  This should help me come up with pre-commencement bodyfat %


----------



## raysd21 (Feb 19, 2014)

So it's been 20 days any update?  I've heard the winny is good, the anavar is good.  The primo is good.  Anyupdate?


----------



## EL VASCULO (Feb 19, 2014)

raysd21 said:


> So it's been 20 days any update?  I've heard the winny is good, the anavar is good.  The primo is good.  Anyupdate?



Still waiting for t/d. No cause for concern yet with it being international. Has only been 9 days since being shipped so fingers crossed I'll have it hand soon. Rest assured mate, I'm not waiting for any cycle to end or oct/priming to finish; as soon as I've got it I'm pinning it. Will def keep this log going, or, get it started, I should say. What people say is what they say. Not taking anything away from them but I'd rather listen to what my body tells me and that'll be good enough for me. Will keep you posted bruv.

On a another note it wants to turn up cos I've bought a power rack and have totally changed my diet to becoming a cleanish eater and I'm on week five now of giving up smoking. My body's already responding well to the exercise and I'm already changing shape back into a lean muscular person again. Muscles really do remember. None of the stats at the start of this thread are the same (apart from my height,lol). As soon as my shit arrives I'll post all fully comprehensive stats list and hopefully pre-commencement bloods in order to be able to fully document the gains made from leg gear. Hope I'm humbled I really do (not that I've moaned that much) cos it'll mean I got what most ppl in the zone here are looking for. If good then I'll look at the tren.


----------



## EL VASCULO (Feb 24, 2014)

Turned up 4 days ago. Pinned that night. No pip. Quick for international (10 days). Been busy and still am so have to be brief. Will post pre cycle pics soon and hopefully get bloods done 4-6 weeks in or so. 

Pics...


----------



## EL VASCULO (Feb 24, 2014)

That's not right


----------



## EL VASCULO (Feb 24, 2014)

That's better.


----------



## EL VASCULO (Mar 10, 2014)

*Pre-cycle pics*

Some pics two weeks before touchdown. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Looking a bit flabby. 

Starting to feel the test, raised libido, general sense of happiness and contentment, stronger and look more muscular than these pics already. Getting a bit of bloat and my diet's gonna have to get cleaner. Waiting for aromasin to arrive (not from Leg-pha) so should dry belly a little.


----------



## EL VASCULO (Mar 14, 2014)

Got some steady atrophy. Feel good too. Strength's right up and muscles are looking better. Will have a few days hcg protocol in next couple of weeks to make pct more effective at the end. Enths def potent. Still too early to tell with the eq, hungry though. Will add aromasin next week to help with water that's sitting on my gut at 12.5mg every few days. I've never used the source I got the aromasin from either so will start low and dose higher if needed after a week and a half of using it or so.


----------



## 1HungLo (Mar 14, 2014)

EL VASCULO said:


> Got some steady atrophy. Feel good too. Strength's right up and muscles are looking better. Will have a few days hcg protocol in next couple of weeks to make pct more effective at the end. Enths def potent. Still too early to tell with the eq, hungry though. Will add aromasin next week to help with water that's sitting on my gut at 12.5mg every few days. I've never used the source I got the aromasin from either so will start low and dose higher if needed after a week and a half of using it or so.



I think Atrophy means muscle wasting, is that what you meant to say?


----------



## EL VASCULO (Mar 15, 2014)

1HungLo said:


> I think Atrophy means muscle wasting, is that what you meant to say?



Testicular atrophy, lol


----------



## raysd21 (Apr 12, 2014)

*Blood Test*

Hey thought I would add in here.  I have been taking legend test e at 225 with test p at about 200 every week for the past 5 weeks and got my bloods done a few days ago.  I don't know why they are at an even 1500/50.  They said it is quantitative and my levels are dangerous.  So maybe they round them off or the machine only goes so high.  Anyway Legend are good dudes and very professional with very fast shipping.  Test has slight PIP especially the prop but hey it's prop you know.


----------



## EL VASCULO (Apr 13, 2014)

Yeh sorry for the lack of entries gents. I'm not as educated about blood values but can def say I'm very happy with progress so far. Will post pics in about a week. I'm probably drawing a little more into barrel than originally stated but only really to compensate for oil lost in pin so all in all have to agree with rays; good effect off small dose. I'm looking forward to shifting ratio test 750/ bold 600 on next run. Have also got some of that legendtropin in fridge ( which came in about 6 days!) so lookin forward to havin a go on that with the other two compounds. 

I also have to agree with an earlier post in this thread and will probably make this a longer cycle to let the eq carry on doing its business. I'll do a mid cycle hcg run for 10 days at 500 iu/day to make final recovery better (and sort me nuts out) and turn this cycle into a 16 week run.  Any thoughts?

The gains I'm making are lean and seem to be quality. If I'm not as muscular as I should be by now then I can safely say it's my calorie intake that's at fault and not the gear. Since starting this cycle my flat bench has gone from 90kg to 120kg, squat 110kg to 170kg and deadlift from about 80kg to 140kg. 

Pics to come.


----------



## Kirk B (Apr 13, 2014)

so how much weight have you put on  total from this run here?


----------



## EL VASCULO (Apr 14, 2014)

I haven't weighed myself at all since starting and am going to surprise myself at the end of week 8 (about the 25th of this month. Feels like I've put on half a stone to a stone maybe? Starting weight was 189lbs so will def post up weight next week with pics.


----------



## satisfaction1822 (May 12, 2014)

in for gainz


----------

